# Gotten preg despite using lube like KY or Astroglide?



## shib

Hi,

I am ttc and accidentally used Astroglide lubricant during ovulation time, before knowing it killed sperm. I'm having lots of preg symptoms, but am still only 9dpo. I didn't know if I should just drop hope because the lube makes it pretty unlikely. So.. I'm asking if anyone here has gotten pregnant even though they used a mainstream lubricant. Thanks so much!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Astroglide doesn't kill sperm. It's not a spermicide.


----------



## DarlingMe

Yep. We always used a KY type. I read too that they said lubricants can delay sperm and kill it in lab studies. We used baby oil for a while too because it is supposed to be gentler on the sperm. Careful if you are allergic/sensitive to perfumes if you use the baby oil. Just dont overload on either of them and you should be fine! The studies said that the concetration of sperm to lubricant was a big reason why there was delayed motility.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> Yep. We always used a KY type. I read too that they said lubricants can delay sperm and kill it in lab studies. We used baby oil for a while too because it is supposed to be gentler on the sperm. Careful if you are allergic/sensitive to perfumes if you use the baby oil. Just dont overload on either of them and you should be fine! The studies said that the concetration of sperm to lubricant was a big reason why there was delayed motility.



Are you serious? I even looked this up before I responded and it said it didn't kill sperm.. but I know you wouldn't post it if it isn't true. Stupid google.


----------



## DarlingMe

MizzDeeDee said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> Yep. We always used a KY type. I read too that they said lubricants can delay sperm and kill it in lab studies. We used baby oil for a while too because it is supposed to be gentler on the sperm. Careful if you are allergic/sensitive to perfumes if you use the baby oil. Just dont overload on either of them and you should be fine! The studies said that the concetration of sperm to lubricant was a big reason why there was delayed motility.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? I even looked this up before I responded and it said it didn't kill sperm.. but I know you wouldn't post it if it isn't true. Stupid google.Click to expand...

Lol, yea its a big thing on the TTC boards. I think its just something to be overly concerned about, but some girls who have been trying for months/years I cant blame them for checking out every little thing! Some girls even said their OB told them to use egg whites, veg. oil, and they even make a special sperm safe lubricant.... the name is slipping me right now... pre-conceive is it maybe?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

It doesn't kill them per say but slows them down from being able to get where they need to go before they die. That's all. It's doesn't kill your chances just makes it a little harder is all. Besides it only takes ONE. :D And baby oil is NOT a lube, I would not even consider using that. blah. Best of luck, fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I used it with all 3 of my pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I used an Ann Summers lube when I got pregnant, and only had sex once the full cycle lol. So it can definately happen. You can buy pre-seed and conceive plus which are proven to help conception. Good luck in TTC! xxx


----------



## stucknthecity

There just not recommended because they slow the sperm down and if there is enough around your cervix it can block the sperm from swimming through. They had made lubes that mimic the egg white consistency of your fertile cervical mucus which help carry the sperm through the cervix. Pre seed is one of them and I am not sure of the other. Most people use far more lube than necessary anyways you would be surprised if you looked at the amount of normal natural lubrication produced to the amount of lube most couples feel they need to use during sex. Just remember a tiny bit goes a long way!


----------



## ChristinaRN

I haven't ever used anything other than KY or Astroglide....and have 3 beautiful children + 1 on the way! It is definately not a spermacide so YES you can get pregnant while using those.


----------



## pink80

The 2 that are sperm 'friendly' are preseed and conceive plus - they are supposed to mimic EWCM - but I wouldn't worry too much, I think it's the same as people saying salvia kills sperm - there are people who get pregnant with loads of that about :haha:

Xxx


----------



## shib

Thank you all!! That was encouraging to hear. This morning, I woke up to a faint blue POSITIVE!!!!!! Good luck to you all!


----------

